# Tactical Quiver Build



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Really slick! Nice job

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedShark (Mar 7, 2018)

That looks sweet af!


----------



## KevinRR (Mar 7, 2018)

SpeedShark said:


> That looks sweet af!


:thumbs_up


----------



## Raven Rider (Nov 7, 2017)

Dang I was just looking at one of those yesterday thinking of doing it now back to the army surplus store


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

leoncrandall74 said:


> Really slick! Nice job
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

I like that alot


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool. Have you taken to the field yet?


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

It works really too! I packed in a bunch of first aid supplies in the top pouch. The quiver is solid, doesn't move on my back when crouching, walking, bending, etc. Arrows are easy to pull. It's a good build! If you guys want to know how/what I used, let me know! Here's the breakdown:

Shotgun Scabbard on Amazon: ~$20
Two pouches (can be bought singly on amazon): ~$20-$30 for two. 
Waist strap and shoulder strap i pilfered from an existing bag I had. 
All in, would probably cost about $50-$60 to build...but well worth it!! Nothing like it on the market!


----------



## Neohighlander (Apr 25, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> very cool. Have you taken to the field yet?


I've only used it in the backyard so far...but it's solid. Doesn't move (dual shoulder straps and waist belt helps A LOT). Very functional and works very well!


----------



## Krieghoffman (Mar 20, 2018)

It looks professionally made to me, good job.


----------



## MichiganderMan (3 mo ago)

That’s sweet! One of my fav DIY


----------



## Lane63 (Jan 1, 2019)

Wow great job.


----------



## gettin bit (Aug 25, 2018)

Badass build!!


----------

